# I've found a cheap company at last



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

Having had no response from Liv Vic on my enquiry about covering '89 and '90 GTR's, I've been in search of another company with similar quotes.

Well, I've found one!! Yippee!!!!!    

Basildon Insurance, on 0800 6523963, have just quoted my £464 Fully Comp!!

Thats about £30 more than Liv Vic, but about £250 cheaper than anyone else. They also do a good intrductory Discount for your second car    

Bear in mind, I'm 41 yrs young, with 23 yrs NCB and a clean licence, but also bear in mind the quote includes protected NCB, no Tracker required,18" rims, Bilstein suspension and a Big bore exhaust.


----------

